# Enhanced Virus Protection / Execute Disable bit



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 1, 2010)

x86 CPUs of the latest generations have this feature.
Is this supported in FreeBSD?


----------



## Speedy (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't know. 
In FreeBSD we can mount entire filesystems with noexec option. And files are not executable by default. Plus securelevels.
There is an other OS where even text files are executable, lots of unpatched security flaws and about 2 million pieces of evil-ware written for it as a result. They may make some use of it. Maybe.


----------



## paean (Jan 1, 2010)

Apparently, yes, but details seem to be scarce... even on the freebsd mailing lists.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just wondering since you can enable / disable this function in the BIOS. I'm sure in FreeBSD this is rather a feature of minor importance.


----------

